# Hangin some steel



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Spend the last few days fishing for steelhead in Idaho. IMHO these are the premier gamefish on the planet. Amazing that they can swim 800 miles up 3 rivers, lose half their body weight, and still fight as hard as any fish on earth. Ohh and they're not bad looking either. The run seemed a little slower than last year, and the fish on average were a tad smaller, but we were still able to land a few big wild fish as well as a nice mess of hatchery fish for the BBQ. If only we had a river full of these fish here in Utah......It might be the perfect state!!-----SS


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome! You're taking me back to my hometown of Challis! Love the steelhead run!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice looking fish!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job Shooter!

Throwing lures?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice looking steelhead. That's got to be a total blast.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

We used lures and bait, hotshots down the riffles and clams and roe in the holes. Just finished packaging the keepers. Each 2lb pack is a meal for the family, not a bad haul. Can't wait to get back up there in the spring to fill the smoker!!!--------SS


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome SS! Brings back some good time memories battling the steelies in Norther Cali, dang is it fun! And yeah, they are some fighting machines! Glad you had a great time!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Northern Cali huh? Was it the mighty Smith? The under-rated Klamath? Or was it my personal favorite.....the wild Trinity. These were my haunts when I was a NORCAL boy.--------SS


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes sir, all of the above! My fav was the Trinity as well. It was always an adventure fishing that river, especially when I went farther in/up. There was usually LOTS of bear sign, and most trips I would see one or two. It make tent camping a mental game, for sure! ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Nice looking steelhead. That's got to be a total blast.


+1


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Steelhead are my favorite fish to catch in freshwater. Awesome fish for sure.

Congrats on the catch. If you need help smoking those fillets, let me know.


----------

